# Help for dentist work



## dr.syriacnation (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi !

I'm a dentist working outside of Australia, want to come to work in Australia.

Can I work in Australia as a dental assistant?
if yes, is there qualification or registration or something should I do before work as a dental assistant?
Can I get work visa by this work?

thanks alot


----------

